# Benefits of Family Sponsored Visa 489



## funny_moon (Jul 3, 2014)

Hello,

I 've just received the invitation to apply visa 489, my sister sponsored me.
I have 2 children (4 years and 2 years) and if I get visa, I will live in Mel.

I want to know more about obligations, benefits and costs (medicare, centrelink, education, ..) for my children and me. Please share more information, link, etc

Regards,
Moon Ho


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Not many benefits other that it allows you to live and work in Australia and apply for PR if you meet the requirements in a few years.

Not a visa I would use having children. No medicare, no centrelink, must pay for children's ediucation and pay for adult education as international rates. 

Must keep health insurance in place for the entire visa. 
Must live in specific areas which may or may not be hard to find work.


----------



## JLPP (Apr 19, 2013)

How much cost for school primary education normal fee or any international fee in 489 fs visa


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

For school children $3k - $5k per year dependent where you are.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

_shel said:


> For school children $3k - $5k per year dependent where you are.


Vic is $10-15K!

http://www.study.vic.gov.au/shadomx...06-E6D3-4F8E-8A7E-532321D1F04C&siteName=deecd


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

ozbound12 said:


> Vic is $10-15K!
> 
> http://www.study.vic.gov.au/shadomx...06-E6D3-4F8E-8A7E-532321D1F04C&siteName=deecd


crikey OMG, I know I haven't looked for some time but that is some increase from my memory! 

Have they made every state payable now? I know some used to give free education but they were talking of changing it so all paid a fee unless PR.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

I believe every state charges internationals fees now. If memory serves, Vic was one of the last ones to go, they probably just matched theirs to what the other states were charging. It looks like these fees are increasing by at least 10-15% pa. It's pretty crazy.


----------



## JLPP (Apr 19, 2013)

its too much... can our children study in india. after getting PR only they start study over there. just for visa validation they visit there for 1 month or so.... can we plan like this?


----------



## mrtension (Sep 4, 2009)

funny_moon said:


> Hello,
> 
> I 've just received the invitation to apply visa 489, my sister sponsored me.
> I have 2 children (4 years and 2 years) and if I get visa, I will live in Mel.
> ...


Hey Mate
how long did it took you to get this invitation
i have just filed EOI(489) for my brother with 70 points
Thanks


----------



## mrtension (Sep 4, 2009)

funny_moon said:


> Hello,
> 
> I 've just received the invitation to apply visa 489, my sister sponsored me.
> I have 2 children (4 years and 2 years) and if I get visa, I will live in Mel.
> ...


Can you please advise me one more thing does my brother needs a job offer aswell for family sponsored 489 visa
please advise
thanks


----------



## Huy (Jan 8, 2015)

489 is a very first stepping-stone to get PR 887 so there is no benefit for 489 holders.


----------



## funny_moon (Jul 3, 2014)

mrtension said:


> Hey Mate
> how long did it took you to get this invitation
> i have just filed EOI(489) for my brother with 70 points
> Thanks


I received invitation letter after nearly 2 months submitting EOI (65 points - family sponsored - software engineer)



JLPP said:


> its too much... can our children study in india. after getting PR only they start study over there. just for visa validation they visit there for 1 month or so.... can we plan like this?


I have the same question. After going to Australia, can my husband and my children return to live in our country, only I stay at Australia to work?

After I live for 2 years and work for 1 year, can I apply visa 887 right away or I have to wait until 4 years?

Thanks


----------



## Huy (Jan 8, 2015)

funny_moon said:


> I received invitation letter after nearly 2 months submitting EOI (65 points - family sponsored - software engineer)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why not, no one forces your relatives to live in Australia. If u satisfy these 2 requirements, u can apply immediately.


----------



## funny_moon (Jul 3, 2014)

Huy said:


> Why not, no one forces your relatives to live in Australia. If u satisfy these 2 requirements, u can apply immediately.


But if only me stay in Australia to work and live, can my family apply visa 887?


----------



## Abu_Yahya (Nov 21, 2013)

_shel said:


> crikey OMG, I know I haven't looked for some time but that is some increase from my memory!
> 
> Have they made every state payable now? I know some used to give free education but they were talking of changing it so all paid a fee unless PR.


Hi _shel,

I read an article lately claiming that there are some plans to charge part of the school fee to the PR holders as well...I can not however recall the source. Are you aware of any such expected changes?

Regards,


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

I've read about it, no idea where they are up to with it. Wouldn't surprise me if it went ahead. Many said all states charging temporary visa holders wouldn't happen and it did.


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

funny_moon said:


> But if only me stay in Australia to work and live, can my family apply visa 887?


Yes you may do that. The 489 visa conditions apply only to the primary applicant


----------



## Scattley (Jul 30, 2012)

_shel said:


> crikey OMG, I know I haven't looked for some time but that is some increase from my memory!
> 
> Have they made every state payable now? I know some used to give free education but they were talking of changing it so all paid a fee unless PR.



I don't think that this is the right link. It reads as if this if for those students who are international students..I.e. Here on an international student visa. You can see the cost is less for dependants of a an international student. Dependants of someon on a non student Temp visa will be less (although 4-6k is the norm per year).


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Scattley said:


> I don't think that this is the right link. It reads as if this if for those students who are international students..I.e. Here on an international student visa. You can see the cost is less for dependants of a an international student. Dependants of someon on a non student Temp visa will be less (although 4-6k is the norm per year).


Quite right - had a closer look into this and it seems Vic still doesn't charge 489 (and other temporary visa) dependents to attend government schools. http://www.education.vic.gov.au/Documents/school/principals/curriculum/osschstudfee.pdf

WA recently started charging 457s an annual fee of $4000 per child attending a government school. It's not clear if that also applies to 489s. (Their website seems to be acting weird at the moment so I can't post a link.)

Interestingly, NSW charges 457s but doesn't charge 489s. So some temporary visa subclasses are exempt. http://www.detinternational.nsw.edu.au/media-assets/trp/visa-subclasses.pdf

Sorry for posting the wrong information earlier.


----------



## funny_moon (Jul 3, 2014)

I also want to know more about medibank for our family.
I have 2 small children (4 and 2 years old) and they are easily to get sick, so I hope to find out an economic and effective type.
Could you please help me?
Thanks


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

funny_moon said:


> I also want to know more about medibank for our family. I have 2 small children (4 and 2 years old) and they are easily to get sick, so I hope to find out an economic and effective type. Could you please help me? Thanks


Medibank isn't the only insurance company, check out prices on iselect.com.au


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

medibank.. bupa... and many other companies... but carefully select the options you want.... you will need hospital cover + GP cover as well...


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Stop posting on MULTIPLE posts.... !!


----------



## Sanasif (Dec 12, 2012)

Your children can study free 
Just call up your council n they will give u a list of schools that are free for 489 visa holders 
And for health insurance bupa family visitor cover is the cheapest for 205$ monthly for whole family


----------

